# cheese the n00b way (only starter pix no final)



## silentbob (Oct 1, 2013)

20130929_112620[1].jpg



__ silentbob
__ Oct 1, 2013






First try at some cheese

Blocks are just Farmer cheese and Mozz sticks













20130929_112616[1].jpg



__ silentbob
__ Oct 1, 2013






4 in front are Cheddar

Back 4 are Havarti

Applewood - 3hrs

Sorry I didnt grab any after pix (n00b error) but in 30 short days I will let you know how it tastes

few more cheese runs before I do a slab of bacon.

Smoke Happy

SB


----------



## themule69 (Oct 4, 2013)

SB

Nice looking smoke house. Your going to love the cheese. In a few days it will be cooler here and I have cheese ready to smoke.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 4, 2013)

Looking good Bob, hope you enjoy.

David, cooling down here also, ice this morning.

Are you stocking up?

Tom


----------



## themule69 (Oct 4, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Looking good Bob, hope you enjoy.
> 
> David, cooling down here also, ice this morning.
> 
> ...


I've added about 50# so far. I bought some cheese wax. Then found bee's wax works good. I have 15 hives of bees so I'm good to go for a long time. I haven't used the bees wax yet. I'll post some pics of the bees wax when I use it.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 4, 2013)

Proud of you David, will look forward to the pics.

Tom


----------



## hagisan (Oct 4, 2013)

Like Dave said, that's a nice looking smokehouse from what I can tell from the pics. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I really enjoy smoking cheese but dislike the wait.  Don't forget to post some of those taste testing pics.

Thanks fro sharing.


----------



## silentbob (Oct 8, 2013)

Grabbed the pics off my phone finally













20130922_121315.jpg



__ silentbob
__ Oct 8, 2013






utube variety car siding













20130922_121401.jpg



__ silentbob
__ Oct 8, 2013


















20130922_121414.jpg



__ silentbob
__ Oct 8, 2013


















20130922_191611.jpg



__ silentbob
__ Oct 8, 2013






Still has that crappy base, still a work in progress

Speaking of crap , people keep saying it looks like an outhouse

There close "Butts go Here" will be on that smoker some how some way













20130926_184545.jpg



__ silentbob
__ Oct 8, 2013






Yes I stained it after saying work in progress but its the only way the gf would let me keep it on the deck













20130926_184604.jpg



__ silentbob
__ Oct 8, 2013


















20130926_184938.jpg



__ silentbob
__ Oct 8, 2013


















20130928_161416.jpg



__ silentbob
__ Oct 8, 2013


















20130928_161450.jpg



__ silentbob
__ Oct 8, 2013


















20130928_161537.jpg



__ silentbob
__ Oct 8, 2013


















20130928_161557.jpg



__ silentbob
__ Oct 8, 2013


















20131006_163722.jpg



__ silentbob
__ Oct 8, 2013






Salt Kosher adn sea

Cheese Gouda and sharp













20131006_163757.jpg



__ silentbob
__ Oct 8, 2013






90 degree elbow to shoot smoke up













20131006_163819.jpg



__ silentbob
__ Oct 8, 2013






Fish pump and firebox and yes still on that crappy stand! thanks for noticing!

Not going to do bacon til I get the smoke ventilation setup. I mean other than leaving the door open a crack because I didnt add the sway brace on the door and the roof isnt totally screwed down

Thanks for lookin'


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 9, 2013)

Fine looking setup SB.

Tom


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 9, 2013)

That is a nice looking house!!!


----------



## themule69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Very nice build. Thanks for sharing. I need to get to work on mine.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## disco (Oct 9, 2013)

Great looking smoker and cheese!

Disco


----------



## silentbob (Oct 9, 2013)

AMNS6X6
A-MAZE-N-SMOKER 6X6      AMND5 STD-0003A-MAZE-N-DUST STANDARD - 4LB - Maple      AMND5-SPL-0003A-MAZE-N-DUST SPECIALTY - 4LB - Bourbon Barrel      AMND5-SPL-0002A-MAZE-N-DUST SPECIALTY - 4LB - Apple      
just ordered and should be here by the weekend hopefully USPS Priority 2 day.


----------

